# Mcdonalds food



## AlittleFaithHelps (May 22, 2002)

My parents insist on taking me to mcdonalds all the friggin time. Does anyone get anything there that DOSNT bring on a attack?


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

haven't eaten there in a long time, but in past, I found a plain filet of fish (no cheese, no tartar sauce) safer than anything else there. the fried part though can be a danger, but not an automatic trip to the bathroom like a Big Mac - I've been known to use that to cure a case of C in the past. Bad method I know


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

God, I hate McDonalds. Just reading the word give me D. But, sometimes I get stuck there and I have had a safe time getting the Grilled Chicken (not the fried one) Sandwich, no Mayo, and sometimes not the tomato or lettuce either, and I pick the sesame seed buns off the top of the bun. Beats eating a Big Mac and messing my pants.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2002)

My husband and I avoid their salads. If he eats one, he has about 40 minutes to make it home before the cramps and diarrhea hit.


----------



## christiane53 (Jul 6, 2002)

My family and I call McDonalds "McChucks" because every time we eat there we seem to get full on gastro ... for me it is mainly the IBS-D, but for the rest of the family it is chucking and heaving. Here in Australia we have McDonalds "healthy choice menus" ...... have often wondered about their definition of healthy. Every now and then they manage to come up with something there that doesn't come close to killing me.Take careKristy


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

As I am reading this I am eating one of the McDonald's Yogurt Parfait...







but I am sitting here at work picking out the blueberries..That is a no-no but I can eat the strawberry's in it


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Actually, I eat there all the time, but we are each different. McD's is the ONE fast food place that I can eat and it doesn't get me sick. I usually get a plain burger, fries and diet coke.


----------



## Michele (Feb 4, 1999)

I can eat the Fruit and Yogurt Parfait. That's what I get when the kids are craving Happy Meals!


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Count me out! Fast food in general is not happenin' here--which makes road trips tricky, but what are you going to do? I pack as much food as I can with me and usually scope-out restaurants in advance on the internet.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2002)

Used to enjoy it when I was younger but the last few years have had an awful greasy after-taste about 1/2 hr to 2 hrs after eating any of their cooked foods. The meat in the big mac is so rubbery I won't even bother. It was the special sauce that was the attraction for so many years.The salt in the fries was appealing but the grease in everything leaves an awful taste in the back of my throat and my stomach just feels sick. I tried to do the chicken s'wich or the fish as a healthier choice to the burger but found they are just as greasy...and I get that same taste happening. Perhaps it is the oil they use ? Anyone know what kind is used?I had a bad milk experience there last year - one sip and nearly threw up. I returned it once I finished spitting up in the washroom at work and then the manager told me they were having refrigeration problems . Go figure ! I bot the carton just 5 minutes prior and they couldn't have suggested another beverage?As time goes by I am less and less envious of others who enjoy that food and know I am making the right decision to avoid it.I'm wondering about salads at all the restaurants too. They try to look like they are marketing a healthier choice but many places buy their lettuce in the bag which is supposed to be pre-washed and after sitting in the plastic bag for a while they serve it. I always rinse the greens that come in the plastic bags at home.


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

Lets put it this way, if i am in the beginning stages of C I know Mc D's is where I'll be eating. Sure it gives me gas bloating and spasms, but all that grease...it gets me going


----------



## d-gasblaster (Aug 6, 2002)

I try to avoid all fast food because it tends to bother me







. As far as McDonalds goes, the only thing I'll eat there is a ham and cheese bagel sandwich for breakfast. But only on rare occasions. Besides the #### they put in fast food, do you ever take a look at who's working there? It's usually a bunch of teen age kids that could care less about how they're preparing your food







.


----------



## DietesVegeta (Aug 5, 2002)

When my stomach is better than it is now, I am usually able to eat the fish fillet sandwich or some plain chicken nuggets...you could also try the fish fillet tenders...if you peel off some of the fried part, it is actually quite good. I can't really eat anything else there though. Beef is an ABSOLUTE No-No for me







...every now and then, I'll treat myself to a Chicken McGrill or a Crispy Chicken sandwich, but that is a very rare occasion for me







~Veggie~


----------



## Hunnybunny (Sep 25, 2021)

Would you guys believe me if I said I just ate cheeseburger with a caramel frappe and I went straight to the toilet to take a shit that lasted about half an hour? And I'm currently about to go now again.


----------

